# Solved: Limited access wireless connection



## ruggyno1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm helping a friend connect a laptop to a wireless router that is already in use and works fine with another laptop. The connection is with Talk Talk and the wireless router part no: HG520S. The laptop that is already in use is running Windows XP, the new laptop is Windows Vista. We have got as far as having a connection but we have a limited service so we can't get access to the net. The printed instructions and screen shots bear no resemblance to what comes up on the screen. I'm thinking this is a Vista thing more than a router problem as the router is already set up and working fine. Can anybody help me push the correct button and get connected? Thank You All


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG,
Here is a pretty good tutorial about XP and Vista playing nice with each other on a lan.
Hope it will help a bit.

http://networking.nitecruzr.net/2006/12/windows-xp-and-vista-on-lan-together.html


----------



## ruggyno1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the useful link pedroguy I'm going to hold on to the link for future reference. We got there in the end and have both laptops up and running. At one point we managed to get the Vista laptop on line but lost the XP (didn't we laugh?). But all it took was a little patience and it was sorted. To be honest we only went back to the beginning and (again) made 100% sure we followed the instructions to the letter (again) and it worked.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Great.Most of the time it is the simple things that are the root of the problem.
You can mark your own thread solved using the button at the top left of your screen.


----------

